

Team Behind Finnish Success Story Supercell Launches Nordic Startup Fund - dirtyaura
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/04/22/finnish-success-story-supercell-and-investors-launch-nordic-startup-fund/

======
dirtyaura
"... Applifier, which was acquired by a bigger American software tool
developer Unity Technologies for an undisclosed sum in March."

Unity was founded in Denmark and to my understanding it still has the biggest
development team in Denmark. Surely they have offices and likely a corporation
entity in US, but saying that Unity is American software tool developer is
like saying Sony is American device manufacturer.

~~~
_delirium
Yes, to my understanding the SF office is mainly a sales/business office,
while engineering/technical work remains based in Copenhagen, with some bits
outsourced elsewhere (Ukraine, China, etc.). I believe the main rationale for
the SF office is that it's closer to a number of potential clients and
investors (and events like GDC), but operations weren't moved there. If
anything they seem to be doubling down on Copenhagen as the engineering site,
recently moving to a bigger new space in the city center.

